# Tanks - pros and cons of unique shapes?



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Can anyone give me some pros and cons for tank shape? I know the most common (and perhaps most basic) shape of a tank is a rectangle.

But of course, I love the bowfronts, and hex fronts (not total hex shaped, just hex on the front and flat on the back).

Would there be any major drawbacks to going with a shape other than rectangular?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

When dealing with tanks, one thing to remember, longer is better........

Bowfronts look nice but sacrifice surface area for cool looks.

Hex tanks are the same but can be made of glass. Bows are acrylic.

Tall tanks are better for angels but again, not much swimming room

Wide is ok as long as not to much length is sacrificed....

Most tanks not standard are more for look or space (ie corner bowfronts and hexes).

Breedrer's usually sacrifice a bit of height for depth (which is cool also)

So as far as dimension importance goes I would list them in this order.....

1. Length
2. Depth (Width)
3. Height

Hope this helps.


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, that is quite useful info, thank you. 

If I were to get a tank that was a teensy bit longer than the stand, would that be problematic? I'll need to measure my stand again tonight, but I think it's about 30" long.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

The only thing i dont like about my Corner Bow Tank, is the typical Magnet cleaner isnt enough, and have to buy a more expensive high end one. And photographs are harder as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

bows can be glass . allglass makes 3 or 4 different glass bowfront tanks. but as marty said, they are harder for photographing. your rectangle tanks give you more surface area in general. unique tanks sometimes look cool, but also think about cleaning. tall tanks are a PITA to clean. and also make sure your tank caters to the fish, not to your unique mind .


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can cantilever up to 20% on each side of a stand, but I would recommend putting a piece of stiff wood under the tank to support the edges evenly. You could paint it black or put decorative molding around the edges. As far as tank shape, for most fish, more surface area is better, making squares good. For fast swimmers, length is important and for deep bodied fish like angels, height is important. Also every additional seam is another potential place to leak. You would think a hex tank would distribute the load more evenly than a rectangle and be more secure, but I hear lots of reports of leaking hexes even though they are only a small % of tanks, perhaps because they tend to be higher.


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

GoodMike said:


> and also make sure your tank caters to the fish, not to your unique mind .


Is that a politically correct way of saying you think I am weird?   

I don't mind. I'm used to it. I'm a computer geek and an artist. We get reputations for being weird all the time. lol


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the information Osiris, Mike, and emc. You guys are awesome.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I do think asymmetric tanks (L-shaped, trapezoid, etc.) would tend to distribute the load less evenly and be more prone to leak. However, you could compensate by using molded acrylic to eliminate seams or use thicker glass and better corner bracing. The one shape of tank I don't like is very narrow and high. These "picture" aquariums that are only a few inches deep don't have enough surface area or enough room for a fish to turn around.


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

The picture aquariums are neat, but I think they would only really be good for small fish, 3 inches or less. 

I will probably go with a bow front or regular rectangle. I measured the stand, and it is 31 inches. So will have to see what I can put on it. It's a hefty old radio cabinet and should serve the purpose quite well. I know for sure that I can stand on it (I have several times).


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

okay....i wrote this in school but it didn't post so here it goes again...

Rectangle-best tank IMO for regular fish keeping. the large surface area allows you do have more fish than other tanks.

Tower/Cube-Classy tanks with a smaller surface area than rectangle tanks, thus less fish. cool tanks tho.

Hex-Prolly the worst tank IMO. they are tall and have a fery small amount of surface area. They are hard to aquascape, stock, etc.

Hex front-Good tank. a cheap imitation of a bowfront. i like them but would never buy one.

Bowfront-Best tank for a show tank. They look very classy, espacially if you don't have any scratches on the front..lol They look awsome when they are highly planted with some schools of tetras. not the greatest for stocking but an AWSOME show tank.

I think i got them all. hope this helps.

Andrew


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Well I am definitely NOT getting a hex all-the-way-around tank. I'm still waffling between bowfront, hexfront, and regular rectangle. I'm going to the store to check out what's available locally, tonight. Armed with the dimensions of my stand, I should be much more effective.

Thanks much for all the input


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

You all realize that hex means hexagon, right? A "hex front" tank, I think you are refering to a corner tank? That would be a pentagon, not a hex front. There are also hexagonal tanks that appear "hex front," but don't come to a coner in the back, rather have another flat piece to cut the corner. There are also octagonal tanks. Just FYI.


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

At this point, I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy a regular rectangle.

But yes, when I said "hex front" I meant the kind that look like a hex from the front, but the back is a flat panel. Not a corner tank (though, those are pretty neat too.)


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I would say you can't go wrong with a rectangle..


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

my lfs has a 46 gallon hex FRONT tank in the fish section of the store.  it has a flat panel back, flat sides, and the front panels, composes of 3 diffetent panels, 2 slanting towards the middle of the tank, at about a 45 degree angle or less, and then the front part.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have a 23 like that, its like someone cut the corners off. It can be a real pain to find a lid that fits.


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

See - the lid is sort of what I was most worried about. What if I accidentally broke it? Would there be a way to get a new one? Unless there's a different tank I see that just knocks my socks off, I will probably get the rect.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

the easiest way to get a special hood would be to special order one from the lfs. if that doesn't work, the internet is a great place to start!!..


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

OR you could take the dimensions to a glass shop and they will cut you a piece of 1/8" double strength glass to fit...they will also smooth the edges for you....it's pretty cheap, too....most of my tanks are covered that way, with strip lights or shop lights on top. They don't look as good as a canopy, but are cheap and not so bad looking.
Bob


----------



## Ravynnm (Mar 5, 2007)

> You all realize that hex means hexagon, right? A "hex front" tank, I think you are refering to a corner tank? That would be a pentagon, not a hex front.


Don't matter the length of sides. Hex is 6, pent is 5, sept is 7, oct is 8. Front, back, sides, it's the number of panels that comprise the sides of the tank. Typically a corner tank is a pent, but no reason it couldn't be a hex. Heck, it could be any tank with a right angle for the back. 

Look at the footprint and look at what the fish need. s'all. sclara altum need height. river loaches need length. Start with the fish, then build their home. 

OK conversely you can build the home, but then research for fish that will find it home. 

Rav


----------

